# Topics > Arts > Theatre >  Robot Shakespeare, BirdBrain Technologies, LLC, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

BirdBrain Technologies

----------


## Airicist

Robot Shakespeare: Sample Project

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> One group talking about how their experience creating a robotic diorama for a scene from Romeo and Juliet.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Shakespeare: Romeo and Juliet

Published on Jan 5, 2016




> In 2015, the eighth graders at Springdale Junior-Senior High created scenes from Romeo and Juliet using Hummingbird robotics kits.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Shakespeare: Sample Project 2

Published on Jan 6, 2016




> One group talking about how their experience creating a robotic diorama for a scene from Romeo and Juliet.

----------

